# Shelton smoothing plane - identification help needed?



## toolmike (Apr 1, 2013)

I recently bought a Shelton plane in an antique store in the Finger Lakes, NY. 
Or at least it *seems* like a Shelton. Identifying planes isn't always as easy when you move away from Stanley.

Specs: 2" x 9", No.04 smoothing plane, iron body, aluminum lever cap, hardwood handles.










It seems to be based on US Patent# 1,914,609, Filed Feb.19, 1932, received June 20, 1933. The patent shows a circular knurled knob, whereas this plane has the knob shown below. Both the plane body and the lever cap have "PAT PDG". Actual planes made after the patent have lever caps made of steel. No other markings.

Has anyone ever encountered a Shelton plane like this? It seems like a pre-production/prototype plane.


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

I have two. Mine have steel caps with brass knurled knobs. I think you have a pre production model.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I also have one of those, same patent # without the leading "1". I bought it as a conversation piece because of their unusual cap iron design….but it could be made into a user easily enough. I believe they went out of production around 1952, there is some info on the net if you search for it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Did you find who the patent was listed for? I've never seen a Shelton that looked like that. Typically Sheltons had the name stamped on them. It's a cool find. It'll be interesting what info you can dig up.


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

I have two different Shelton No.4 but both have the ,609 patent number.










Here is some additional info on Shelton.


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

And, the actual Shelton patents.


----------

